# 154cm 420hc



## norman vandyke (Nov 12, 2015)

Anyone know a good source that has these steels on hand or a good steel with which to practice that will still make a good knife(not just a throwaway)?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 12, 2015)

Admiral steel and NJ steel Baron have the 154 CM. Haven't seen the 420 HC.


----------



## therichinc (Nov 12, 2015)

You can get d2 or 440c or ats34 a lot cheaper and still be good knives if your just wanting to practice.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 12, 2015)

For what I'm doing I'm going to need some practice and that does lead me to want cheaper. I think I read that ats34 is a good one. I'll check that out at admiral steel as well as the cpm154. Thanks all!


----------



## therichinc (Nov 15, 2015)

Ats34 d2 and 440c as well as cpm154 all heat treat the same.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 15, 2015)

Am not sure how many suppliers will be stocking ATS34 much longer. Talked to Terry Summers with Admiral and he told me They had quit stocking it because the Japanese manufacturer had raised the price to the point he can get better steel for less. I bought the last of his 5/32" stock. As far as I know Buck Knives is is one of the few, if not the only company using 420 HC and I've not seen any of it for sale. CPM 154CM is pricey you can get 154CM a lot cheaper which is the same as ATS34.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 15, 2015)

Hatachi has been wanting to stop making ATS 34 for some time so I assume they priced it out of the market. They have some new stuff their pushing, which is more expensive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 11, 2020)

I am now to where I will be needed to heat treat stock removal blades of D2 and CPM154 and AST34. What process do y'all recommend for normalizing, heat treat, etc.


----------

